# HDTV Calibration - What's Your Picture Settings?



## loungeofmusic

Simple thread here... 
I've spent hours tweaking my Panasonic TH-42PZ700U. Pretty good picture out of the box but I'm a perfectionist. After messing with the service menu I finally tweaked the picture into what I think is perfect for my viewing room (note: white walled rooms do effect how your TV looks. Pro calibration takes this into consideration).

As there are no central places to find this info I figured start a thread and maybe we can all share what works for us.

WARNING! DO NOT MESS WITH YOUR SERVICE MENU UNLESS YOU KNOW WHAT YOU'RE DOING. You may end up with an expensive service call or void your warranty.

My best results are:-
STANDARD MENU TWEAKS (after service menu tweaks):

Picture Mode: Cinema
Picture: +30
Brightness: +5
Color: -5
Tint: 0
Sharpness: 0
Color Temp: Warm
Color mgmt.: On
CATS: Off
Video NR: On
Block NR: On
Mosquito: On
Black Level: Light
3:2 Pulldown: On
HD Size 1

SERVICE MENU TWEAKS:
Remember these are my custom calibrations and may not be right for your setup so always make a note of your defaults before making any changes or you may render your picture useless. Let me tell you, turning on your TV to a black and white picture on your glorious Plasma can be rather startling. I have only listed the changes. All other items are defaults.

R-Drv: DF
G-Drv: E0
SubBrt: 7D8
G-Cut: 71
R-Cut: 73
All Cut: 7B
Color: 4F

HDNET also runs TEST PATTERNS (Just search to find). They can be useful.
[/LIST]


----------



## Nick

loungeofmusic said:


> ...HDNET also runs TEST PATTERNS (Just search to find). They can be useful.


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=74738


----------

